# First Jr. Majestic



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

So, I got the kit, bushings, drill bits etc this week. This is the first one from the kits. It is serpent cebelloplast (sp?).


----------



## Bree (Aug 10, 2009)

That's pretty darn nice!!
Great job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 10, 2009)

Hans,
I saw that pen design at the "pen show" in northern Va on Saturday.  Oddly is was in a fountain pen dated in the mid thirties. One vendor had a rod of this shaeffer design, but would not sell it. Too valuable. I have several of these rods and you must have been dead on center for the size pen you made.  It looks great.

Side note: The most expensive pen I saw at the show was $40,000. 

Bill


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Bill Sampson said:


> Hans,
> I saw that pen design at the "pen show" in northern Va on Saturday.  Oddly is was in a fountain pen dated in the mid thirties. One vendor had a rod of this shaeffer design, but would not sell it. Too valuable. I have several of these rods and you must have been dead on center for the size pen you made.  It looks great.
> 
> Side note: The most expensive pen I saw at the show was $40,000.
> ...



Thanks Bill!
I drilled it on the lathe. And it wanted to melt around my drill bit, even at the slowest of speeds. Not to mention it was an odd size. It was "fun".


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice. I like the blank.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 10, 2009)

Someone on the IAP advised me too soak a rag in DNA and with a slow speed, drill about a quarter inch, stop the drill and wrap the rag around the bit to cool it. It works on this shaeffer rod!! Time consuming but worth it.
I also purchased the Colt bits which do not heat nearly as much, and will cut without backing out the drill.

Bill


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

I used WD as a lube. It worked well, but I will try the DNA for the last of it.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pen and the blank and kit are a perfect match.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice looking pen.  I too have a few of those rods but have only made a couple small kit pens from them.  I'll have to give that dna rag a try.  I was wondering how to get around the melt.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just reading this thread, and I got curious about the various suggestions made with the drilling of this blank material, which seems to tent to melt easily while drilling.  I have no experience with any acrylics, but I was wondering how would the blank react if it was frozen solid, before drilling? does anyone have a clue?

In relation to the pen in the pic, I've got no idea how much one of those would worth, but I can tell you, it looks a million bucks...!:biggrin: 

Cheers
George


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great Pen! I just did my first kit also, showed it around at work and got three orders.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2009)

Bill Sampson said:


> Someone on the IAP advised me too soak a rag in DNA and with a slow speed, drill about a quarter inch, stop the drill and wrap the rag around the bit to cool it. It works on this shaeffer rod!! Time consuming but worth it.
> I also purchased the Colt bits which do not heat nearly as much, and will cut without backing out the drill.
> 
> Bill



Bill I've done a few pens from the Mazauchelli1849 Cebloplast Serpent, I also drill on the lathe about a 1/4 to 3/8ths , but I flood the inside of the blank with DNA it keeps the material cool and keeps the drill cool as well, I love the stuff, I haven't tried Bakelite but it can't be much harder to work with.
The company that made the Cebloplast is still in business http://74.125.45.132/translate_c?hl...le.com&usg=ALkJrhhzpOHb2oxtGVU43LPR6G5AuRxCuA
Neat company history.


----------



## omb76 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great looking pen...love that blank!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome pen!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a keeper in my book.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks really great Hans.  Very cool stuff.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work Hans!  I do love that blank!!


----------



## VisExp (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a beauty Hans.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 11, 2009)

You did it.
It looks great.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hans,

It looks like you did a great job on the pen, and that is a great looking blank although the combination is a bit overwhelming for my tastes (ymmv).

  -Barry


----------



## hewunch (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks to all the nice comments. Barry I hear what you are saying. Sometimes less is really more.


----------

